# BREAKING NEWS: FoxNews reporting, rods exposed, meltdown in progress in Japan.



## bucs90 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fox just broke this. The rods of 1 nuke plant in Japan are exposed, in open air, with no water. Nuclear experts advise Fox this is a nuclear meltdown in progress, about to become catastrophe.

Politics aside....God help those people. There is little any single person or government on Earth could truly do to halt all harm. We should all pray for the people.


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 16, 2011)

Rush Limbaugh Laughs at Hilarious Japanese Tragedy | Indecision Forever | Political Humor, 2010 Election, and Satire Blog | Comedy Central
[video at link]
When discussing the recent tsunami in Japan, conservative radio host Rush Limbaugh spoke with a caller who asked, "If these are the people that invented the Prius, have mastered public transportation, recycling, why did Mother Earth, Gaia if you will, hit them with this disaster?."

"Interesting question!" And with absolutely no overt logical fallacies!

Rush, of course, shows the situation the sympathy it deserves&#8230;



"He's right," Limbaugh said. "They've given us the Prius. Even now, refugees are recycling their garbage." Here, he began to laugh, continuing, "and yet, Gaia levels them! Just wipes them out!"

Apparently for Rush, a tsunami that kills thousands and razes entire cities is worth a chuckle, so long as the wave takes out a Prius plant in the process. At least he didn&#8217;t make an ill-timed Godzilla joke. Wait, I spoke too soon.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 16, 2011)

Go go, you know he's got to go, go go Godzilla!


----------



## USArmyRetired (Mar 16, 2011)

Gods revenge is still not complete since their treacherous sneak attack on Pearl Harbor. I hope the souls lost on the USS Arizona are comfortable tonight.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 16, 2011)

Of course, with the possible worst nuclear accident in world history in progress.........Obama is on his way to a vacation on a beach in Rio, just after a week of golf, basketball and partying.

Could he do anything to stop it? Probably not. Should he be more sensitive and try to be a leader...like Bush was in that classroom the morning of 9-11? Yep. Show some maturity Obama. Your place today is in the White House, standing firm with our ally in what may turn out to be their nation's worst hours in history.


----------



## The T (Mar 16, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Go go, you know he's got to go, go go Godzilla!


----------



## The T (Mar 16, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> Fox just broke this. The rods of 1 nuke plant in Japan are exposed, in open air, with no water. Nuclear experts advise Fox this is a nuclear meltdown in progress, about to become catastrophe.
> 
> Politics aside....God help those people. There is little any single person or government on Earth could truly do to halt all harm. We should all pray for the people.


 

Are they really sure of this?


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Mar 16, 2011)

Yea i'm very surprised our own Government has handled this thing so nonchalantly. Hawaii and the U.S. West Coast could be affected by these Radiation leaks. Our Government has been pretty much AWOL on this one. This really is very scary stuff. God Bless all affected by the Radiation. It's very tragic.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 16, 2011)

Dear God, I hope Fox is wrong.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 16, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> Dear God, I hope Fox is wrong.



Me too.

And I honestly think the only reason Obama is silent on it is that the entire gov't has no fucking clue what to do. What if radiation affects HI and CA?? Can you imagine the blowback politically? It would be Katrina X10. 

Don't know though. I'm only relaying what Fox reported. Hope they are wrong. Hope if they are right that the gov't here has something in plans to protect Hawaii, West Coast.


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 16, 2011)

A nuclear expert just said on MSNBC that it's as bad a Chernobyl, and 100 times worse than any predictions.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 16, 2011)

FAUX is merely repeating what a US government official said this afternoon.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Mar 16, 2011)

Both the Japanese & U.S. Governments have not handled this catastrophe well at all. It looks like it is much worse than we were led to believe. Our own Government has been saying that this radiation cannot affect Hawaii or the U.S. West Coast. I just don't understand how they came to that conclusion so quickly. Wind projections clearly show an Easterly direction. Radiation could affect Hawaii and the U.S. West Coast. It really isn't as unlikely as our Government has said. This misinformation really does scare me. I guess we'll see though. God Bless.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh, except the government guy said "might" and FAUX is reporting this as IS?


----------



## Ravi (Mar 16, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Both the Japanese & U.S. Governments have not handled this catastrophe well at all. It looks like it is much worse than we were led to believe. Our own Government has been saying that this radiation cannot affect Hawaii or the U.S. West Coast. I just don't understand how they came to that conclusion so quickly. Wind projections clearly show an Easterly direction. Radiation could affect Hawaii and the U.S. West Coast. It really isn't as unlikely as our Government has said. This misinformation really does scare me. I guess we'll see though. God Bless.


It's pretty said that you rightwingloons are hoping that people on the west coast of the US get radiation poisoning just so you can blame Obama.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 16, 2011)

FWIW Fox has had several nuclear experts on that say even if there was a complete meltdown it wouldn't be a threat to the USA.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 16, 2011)

I guess no one told any other news outlet cuz it's not being reported as fact by anyone else. 

More hyperbole.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmmmm, I just watched Fox. They ain't reporting it either. Looks like a gun got jumped. Just sayin'.


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 16, 2011)

It was the NRC Chairman who first reported it, at the Whitehouse:

Nuclear Regulatory Commission sounds alarm on Japan nuclear crisis - Darius Dixon - POLITICO.com

TEPCO says it is untrue, and the rods are not exposed, and the plant is stable.

Roll the dice and decide who you should believe.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 16, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> FWIW Fox has had several nuclear experts on that say even if there was a complete meltdown it wouldn't be a threat to the USA.


I doubt it would be, so good for FAUX.

We get Sahara dust sometimes, but I think that has a lot to do with high altitude air currents and hot temperatures plus humidity. A little bit different blowing across the Pacific.


----------



## elvis (Mar 16, 2011)

Ravi said:


> FAUX is merely repeating what a US government official said this afternoon.



and what about msnbc?


----------



## Ravi (Mar 16, 2011)

elvis said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > FAUX is merely repeating what a US government official said this afternoon.
> ...


What about them? Did they also report it as a fact?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 16, 2011)

Ravi said:


> FAUX is merely repeating what a US government official said this afternoon.



CNN is also reporting this right now. 

*Official: Spent fuel rods exposed, 'extremely high' radiation resulted*

Official: Spent fuel rods exposed, 'extremely high' radiation resulted - CNN.com


----------



## Ravi (Mar 16, 2011)

CaféAuLait;3432016 said:
			
		

> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > FAUX is merely repeating what a US government official said this afternoon.
> ...


They are reporting that he believes it. Hopefully, he is wrong.

My criticism is that according to the OP it sounded like a fact...which of course would be very bad news and shameful for the Japanese to be hiding the information.


----------



## elvis (Mar 16, 2011)

Ravi said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I took political junky's word for it.  probably a mistake for me to do so.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 16, 2011)

elvis said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...


 Probably...I have learned to research anything posted on this site to determine the truth...and sometimes I still forget.


----------



## waltky (Mar 16, 2011)

bucs wrote: _BREAKING NEWS: FoxNews reporting, rods exposed, meltdown in progress in Japan.
Fox just broke this. The rods of 1 nuke plant in Japan are exposed, in open air, with no water. Nuclear experts advise Fox this is a nuclear meltdown in progress, about to become catastrophe.

Politics aside....God help those people. There is little any single person or government on Earth could truly do to halt all harm. We should all pray for the people._

Got a link?


----------



## Maple (Mar 16, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> Fox just broke this. The rods of 1 nuke plant in Japan are exposed, in open air, with no water. Nuclear experts advise Fox this is a nuclear meltdown in progress, about to become catastrophe.
> 
> Politics aside....God help those people. There is little any single person or government on Earth could truly do to halt all harm. We should all pray for the people.



Foz news and all the major media will be wearing bags over their heads when they find out that the radiation leaked amounted to that of a simple dental x-ray. This is overblown as usual as fear sells and do they ever know how to sell it.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 17, 2011)

Maple said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Fox just broke this. The rods of 1 nuke plant in Japan are exposed, in open air, with no water. Nuclear experts advise Fox this is a nuclear meltdown in progress, about to become catastrophe.
> ...



Actually, I think the opposite is more likely. I think, garnering facts from a variety of sources, and weighing what a vast array of global experts are saying, that the situation is so serious that they are trying to downplay it to try and avoid a mass panic. If one reactor melts, bad. If two melt, really bad. More than that and we're looking at a 'holy shit' scenario. 

Every country with citizens in the area is getting their people out. The US, UK, France and a variety of others are chartering plans to ensure their citizens are out. Advice about Japan includes recommending no travel to Toyko. 

It's actually an extremely serious situation.


----------



## Douger (Mar 17, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


HEY NOW ! That's socialistic ! Let them worry about getting out by themselves ! Every man for himself ! That's the murkin way !!!


----------



## editec (Mar 17, 2011)

Political Junky said:


> Rush Limbaugh Laughs at Hilarious Japanese Tragedy | Indecision Forever | Political Humor, 2010 Election, and Satire Blog | Comedy Central
> [video at link]
> When discussing the recent tsunami in Japan, conservative radio host Rush Limbaugh spoke with a caller who asked, "If these are the people that invented the Prius, have mastered public transportation, recycling, why did Mother Earth, Gaia if you will, hit them with this disaster?."
> 
> ...


 

What  a pig that man is.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 17, 2011)

editec said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Rush Limbaugh Laughs at Hilarious Japanese Tragedy | Indecision Forever | Political Humor, 2010 Election, and Satire Blog | Comedy Central
> ...


Yes...but I prefer real pigs.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 17, 2011)

Ravi said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Seriously.... it's ridiculous to compare Limbaugh to a pig. Pigs are actually very friendly, nice animals.... who serve a purpose.... no comparison at all with that asshole, Limbaugh.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh, and... on topic.... Still waiting for the world to catch up with Fox.... no meltdown.... YET. 

Me thinks the OP misunderstood the news report. I've seen jack shit on Fox, or anywhere else. 

However, the situation - as described by the BBC - is 'dire'.


----------



## Jos (Mar 19, 2011)

*New cybervirus found in Japan / Stuxnet designed to attack off-line servers via USB memory sticks*


> Stuxnet, a computer virus designed to attack servers isolated from the Internet, such as at power plants, has been confirmed on 63 personal computers in Japan since July, according to major security firm Symantec Corp.
> 
> The virus does not cause any damage online, but once it enters an industrial system, it can send a certain program out of control.
> 
> Symantec says the virus reaches the servers via USB memory sticks, and warns against the careless use of such devices.


New cybervirus found in Japan / Stuxnet designed to attack off-line servers via USB memory sticks : National : DAILY YOMIURI ONLINE (The Daily Yomiuri)


> US and Israel were behind Stuxnet claims researcher


BBC News - US and Israel were behind Stuxnet claims researcher

The problem following the earthquake was that the automated shutdown systems failed to operate at some of the reactors, because pumps failed and valves would not open even while running on batteries; the very sorts of mischief Stuxnet supposedly was designed to cause at Iran's power station.


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 19, 2011)

Jos said:


> *New cybervirus found in Japan / Stuxnet designed to attack off-line servers via USB memory sticks*
> 
> 
> > Stuxnet, a computer virus designed to attack servers isolated from the Internet, such as at power plants, has been confirmed on 63 personal computers in Japan since July, according to major security firm Symantec Corp.
> ...



Interesting but not quite to the level of conspiracy --yet.


----------



## Jos (Apr 3, 2011)

An israeli-devised, extremely destructive computer worm called &#8220;Stuxnet&#8221; was unleashed last year on the Iranian nuclear reactor at Bushear to disable its water-cooling procedure. This infection spread to the Chinese and Japanese reactors by last October, could this be the reason for the breakdown of all the Japanese active reactors?


----------

